# Giant Coyote



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Ringered the biggest coyote I have ever seen. Got some good pictures but kind of a computer rookie, need help posting picture. I weigh 220 and am 6'2''. I'll weigh it asap don't have a scale that goes over 50lbs, bottems that hard.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats!

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

That is a big dog!:yikes:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW! That is a nice one!! How was the fur??


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice.............


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

He did have a small patch of guard hair damage near tail, only about 3by3'', on back, I may keep him myself since he is the largest I've caught or shot, curious to what he will tip a scale to in morning. I did a google and the record is 74 pounds.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow nice yote. So tell us where (not specific but maybe a county) and how you got him!

Congratz on a nice dog!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

LOL, don't need to be specific on what county you got it in. Jeez...I think they are in every section.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah, I try to not ask to many specifics, some people are touchy about that, for good and not so good reasons. Especially with something that BIG!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's the other pic, thats a mouth full of teeth right there.


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

awesom coyote man.........

If this picture shows up... This one was 51 pounds, for comparison. 


Great coyote, and keep shooting them things.:bloos:

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d146/predator_caller/ndBigCoyote1-16-05011.jpg

















[/IMG]


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

congrats on a fine dog. I bet that one would make a great hat.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

CRITTER, thanks for your help with the pics, that's why I like this site, you guys are so willing to help fellow trappers it makes me feel all furree inside. P.S. I caught the yote in a snare, had 2 sets about 50yrds apart and caught a nice red fox a couple days ago in one. Kickin myself for not having at least 2 sets out when the pac came thru as the area was absolutely trampled with tracks near catch site. I also caught a mink yesterday in same ditch and 6 **** there earlier. The cattail cover in ditch has a number of pheasants wintering, between the hawks and other bird eaters it's no wonder pheasant numbers are low. I did reset the game trail and hopefully the yotes buddies are wearing a necklass this morning.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Brought my coyote to my friends factory and put on there mail scale, official weight is 57.73 pounds. Going to skin him out this evening.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

fisheyejack said:


> official weight is 57.73 pounds.


Wow thats huge, we got a 50lber hunting 8 or 9 years ago and I thought that was big.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

WOW, that thing is huge. Congrats on the dog, I only hope to catch one half that big lol. All I can say is wow.


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 11, 2006)

nice yote...good sized one for his age, those teeth are pretty clean and not worn very much.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

He knew how to use them to, what made the set location good was an autumn olive bush on the ditch bank that narrowed the trail right tight to slope, my first clue of a catch was not seeing it, it was 2or3 inches in diameter with branches up to about 6', he chewed it off at the ground and it looked like it went though a chipper, not a single piece left bigger than a couple inches branches and all. I had it staked on the slope and support wired off a branch it really was the perfect set because deer walked around and not under, I hope it regrows. P.S. Is there any way to age a coyote by his skull or teeth ? My buddie has a beetle box and does skull mounts after the bugs are fed I would be curious to his age.


----------

